# Woodland Scenics "Scenic Ridge" layout



## JohnAP

Does anyone have any experience with this layout? How easy is it to modify the track plan? Is $230 delivered a good deal? It looks like with a little modification it could be a decent add on module for that price. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Big Ed

JohnAP said:


> Does anyone have any experience with this layout? How easy is it to modify the track plan? Is $230 delivered a good deal? It looks like with a little modification it could be a decent add on module for that price. Thanks in advance.



What do you actually get with it? 
You have to buy the town and track.


Did you see this? The instructions,
http://woodlandscenics.woodlandscenics.com/show/Item/ST1482/page/1

The price sounds better then the $399 plus delivery on the one I found.

Maybe I am wrong but I think it is better building your own as you have to buy a lot of stuff anyway to make it look like it is in the picture.
Plus if you build one it would be unique, one of it's kind.
I wonder how many of these been sold?

Anyone have one of these?


----------



## JohnAP

*One of a kind*

I figured it would be a good way to try out some of Woodland Scenics products in a package deal that would allow me to create a modular section of layout in a short amount of time. As for the trains, track, buildings etc, I allready have all of that. I plan to alter the track layout significantly to resemble the area of West Central NY I grew up in, including a passenger line, and at least 2 industrys, a dairy and machine shop.


----------



## norgale

Probably not a bad deal as long as you realize you have to build the thing. You get what you need to do the work but it's not all done for you out of the box. I think I'd check the list if what comes in the box against what you might already have to see if you could build it from scratch. Looks to me like you could save a t least a hundred bucks by doing it yourself. pete


----------



## JohnAP

*Build it*

I do indeed realize you have to build it. I downloaded the instructions, and the track plan. I have the trains and track, and a few buildings and odds and ends, but none of the other materials in the kit. I have a couple of Woodland Scenics other products (tractor diaorama etc), and think they are good quality. I have been playing with the Scenic Ridge track plan to make it more functional, and with lower rolling hills, most likely without tunnels. Worst case, I get a $230 experiment, not the most expensive of my life by a long shot! I'll let you all know how it all works out. If anyone has any suggestions, feel free to post em!


----------



## JohnAP

*Let the experiment begin!*

Well, the package arrived. In playing with the layout, I can easily see this turning into a 4' X 8' layout....we shall see.


----------



## Steve441

Great John - Keep us posted with lots of pix if you care to - Thanks - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Good luck with it, John ... keep us posted!

TJ


----------



## JohnAP

*Layout ideas #1*

Well, this is what I came up with so far for the original 3' X 6' layout. I'll be using flex track as much as possible, with tortoise switch machines to operate the switches, after removing the attached switch motors. First, the line coming in from the lower right will be a through line instead of a dead end siding. Flip the passing siding so it is above (North) of the mainline. Put the "Kitt Transfer" building above the passing siding on the lower right. Small portion of lake front in the center front of the layout fed by underground springs. Waterfront Willy's and a passenger depot on the left side of the lake below the mainline. tighten the curve of the inner, upper right track (more Southward, and have "Long Valley Lumber" being serviced from a passing siding on the inner left loop. The town will still be in the inner area of the Right side inner loop, but the roads will go more or less straight through town starting from Kitt Transfer and heading North, with the possibility of a dirt road heading East and winding up at the lumber yard. Trying to figure if I have aenough space left over to put a barn and farmhouse and a few cows in the center lower section bettween the track loop crossing. Lower, more gradual slope of mountain from center to rear left. More level, maybe with a little slope up and to the rear on the right side. Still not sure if the lower mountain height will be enough for a tunnel. Whatdaya think?


----------



## Steve441

Sound Brilliant Man - Go for it - Steve


----------



## Steve441

Hey John - I see you posted in the middle of the night - Up early or Up late? - Seve


----------



## JohnAP

*Night Owl*

Hi Steve,

I guess a little of both, I work nights, more often than not 12 hr shifts!


----------



## Big Ed

JohnAP said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> I guess a little of both, I work nights, more often than not 12 hr shifts!



Do you have the pictures posted somewhere?


----------



## JohnAP

*Pictures*

No pictures as of yet, not much in the way of progress either. Working, weather etc....12 hr nights suck! I have all the bits and pieces I think, including a box of 100 Atlas code 80 flex track ($2.87/piece, delivered). All I need now is TIME!


----------



## JohnAP

*Scenic Ridge update*

Well, here's my progress so far. Eight car train pulling out of the "yard". Four tank cars staged on the other "yard" track. I made the level area on the right bigger than the instructions state. I plan on straightening out my "town" so that it goes straight East and West (right to left). I also plan on making the left side level area larger. I still need to put in the turnout on the left side of the bridge for the siding to the lumber mill. The bridge I had is longer than the one the "track pack" would have had, so I plan on cutting back the risers on either side of the bridge a bit and installing rock faces when I get to the "newspaper and plaster cloth" phase. Straightening out the "town" will make the road to the lumber mill straighter, and should leave decent room in the Southern central triangular section to put in a small farm. I gave up the idea of using the tortoise switch machines on this little layout. too many engineering problems with the 4" worth of risers, styrofoam base etc. None of the yard track is permanently installed at the moment. I have a couple changes in mind, then all the trackage (other than the switches) will be flex track. Right now it's all sectional pieces. Any thoughts, ideas for changes, etc are welcome. And BTW, all the cars you see on the layout have METAL wheelsets! LOL Happy New Year to all!


----------



## Big Ed

Hello, welcome back.

Is there some way to access the trains in the mountain?

How are the instructions with those kits?

What do you think, money well spent?

You have a town to build yet?

What do they give you to fill in all the space around the risers?


----------



## Steve441

Beautiful Start John - I sure am lookin' forward to seeing your developments - Steve


----------



## JohnAP

Big Ed,

There are three access panels about 11 1/2 inches X 4 inches, two on the back side and one on the left side. The instructions are decent, but they could use some work. They have you putting the track together and taking it apart like 4 or 5 times. They have you install the track, then take it all back up except for the track inside the tunnels, then install the roadbed, track and ballast just for the sections inside the tunnels. There really is no reason not to install all the track. The instructions offer no guidelines whatsoever for using flex track other than mentioning that you can. Money wise, it's definitely a worthwhile experiment. Very small layout, lots of features packed in, VERY lightweight and portable. I would like to see more in the instructions for options, but it IS after all a kit to sell Woodland Scenics products. I have a town, lumber mill and farm buildings to build yet. I have them, but haven't started on them yet. I made paper templates of the building footprints to use in the design of the town etc. You fill in the leftover spaces between the risers with newspaper covered with plaster cloth. They give you 3 rolls plus a short roll for the track bed.


----------



## JohnAP

Steve,

Thanks! If I can do half as good as you are with your layout, I'll be happy. I've been following your build, very nice work with lots of detail.


----------



## Xnats

Wow John, looking good. Glad you got a picture up before you completed everything  Cuz you do know, we love looking at pictures :laugh: 
Congrats on all METAL wheels too, just rub things in why don't you :laugh:
Seriously though, are you adding track feeders or are you going to solder the rail connecters? Other wise everything looks great. I love the valleys you get from having the track up on risers. Can't wait to see things when you get some plaster going. Good luck with the flex, nothing like taking the track up one more time right :laugh:


----------



## JohnAP

Xnats,

As it is now, there are two power feeds. One on the left inside the tunnel and one on the outer loop midpoint of the far right side. I may add one in the yard, but I don't believe it's neccesary. All metal wheels are nice, only about 100 cars left to do! BTW, all the track on the layout is flex, except for the turnouts and bridge of course. Way fewer conections. I still need to add in the filler ties, then I paint the ties with burnt umber, fast and easy, makes things look a little more realistic.


----------



## JohnAP

*track modifications*

After playing with the trains for a while, I have thought about the following track changes:

I have a pair of Atlas #6 turnouts laying around. I was thinking of replacing the #4s on either end of the "main line" with the #6s and scooching them outward as far as possible without getting into the curves. This would ease the back to back #4 s turn into the yard, but I'm afraid it would effectively eat up the center "passing track". The mainline track and turnouts are already glued down, none of the yard track or turnouts are glued down yet. I'm also going to add a scarp of riser at the end of the yard, taking it to the edge of the layout for longer yard tracks and for future possibiliteis of tieing in other modules. What do you guys think?


----------



## norgale

Hi John. I'm using #4's on my layout and I'd change any one of them for a #6 anytime. My engines and rolling stock tend to climb the points with the #4's and especially the six axle cars and engines. However the #6's are longer so you'll have some changes to make and probably some track to cut to make them fit. I think it will be well worth the effort to make the change. Pete


----------



## JohnAP

*# 6 turnouts*

Well, after taking some measurements and mocking up the track, it appears that I can squeeze in the # 6 turnouts and maintain the 1" track spacing and still have about the same length "passing track" (~17"). Now I'm watching trains go round, having an adult beverage and contemplating. I'll most likely do it, but I'm already planning a new layout, so we'll see.


----------



## JohnAP

*biting the bullet*

Well, I bit the bullet and turned the wrecking crew loose on the layout. Pulled up the "yard" (fortunately it wasn't glued down yet, just held in place with a few track nails) and ripped out the two # 4 turnouts and the 27 1/2" of flex track between them. (without damage, except to the foam track bed). My plan is to use the # 6 turnouts (which I have already inspected and tested) on the mainline, eliminate the two lower right turnouts, add the turnout on the left side of the bridge which will lead to the logging mill, which I'm going to call "Wolf Creek Lumber", cut back about an inch and a half to two inches from either side of the bridge risers and add a piece of riser to the right end of the "yard" which will extend it to the bottom right edge of the layout. That will give me two "yard " tracks of semi reasonable length. As usual, any thoughts, comments etc are appreciated!


----------



## Steve441

Sounds Good to me John - I like the name "Wolf Creek Lumber". Keep us posted - Steve


----------



## JohnAP

*update*

I think this is my weekend to dedicate as much time as I can to the layout. Here is a pic after tearing up the main and the # 4 turnouts.








:


After replastering the main and yard, adding yard extension, turnout to the lumber mill, and cutting out 1 1/2" of riser from either side of the bridge and test fitting the #6 turnouts for the main.











Closeup of the bridge area. Cut 1 1/2" from either side of the risers. Rock formation for effect, didn't want to break it up just yet. There will be a stream coming down the mountain from upper left to center front, on the left side of the bridge. I think I'm going to cut off another 1/4' to 1.2" from either side and make a couple plaster abbuttments to sit atop the rock formations to support the bridge.












Finally, an assortment of building kits as yet to be assembled. Not pictured are the Woodland Scenics Town and Factory building set, Walton & Sons Lumber company, Olsens feed and Larsens implement, Patterson's Hardware, Grain Farmers Co Op, Murphy Manufacturing, an NJ International signal tower which will go on the lower left corner of the "yard" and a few other odds and ends. The prebuilt buildings on the layout now are from a "lot_o_stuff" I picked up off E bay and most likely will NOT be used on the layout, except maybe the water tower. Just mocking up how roads might go.










Still need a farm house to go with my barn, cows, tractors and farm people.


----------



## JohnAP

*Cnange of threads*

I think this thread officialy qualifies for the "my layout" thread now!


----------



## Xnats

Wow, look at all those building kits. You are going to be busy, busy, busy, John :laugh:
Good call on starting a new thread under Layouts. It is nice looking at all the different scales under that section.


----------



## Steve441

Wow Man - Nice Bunch of Kits! Long Valley Lumber - NICE!!! You are gonna have some fun John - Thanks for the great update. Lookin' forward to watching this thread. Cheers - Steve


----------



## JohnAP

*new thread*

Steve,

Your welcome to follow along in "my layout" section.


----------



## Steve441

Thanks - I will John - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

All,

*John is continuing with his layout progress over in the My Layout section with a new thread, here:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=10100*

(John, do you want me to merge the two threads into one, in the My Layout section?)

TJ


----------

